# What For £7000??



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Bit of a change in direction, but having now sold my B7 RS4 (missing it a bit) i'm after a sudo runaround for a maximum budget of £7000.

Highest priority is that the car is economical & by that i mean sensible fuel consumption, low RFL, cheap insurance & low maintenance/running costs. I in no way want to gamble on a potential money pit motor.

The main car will now be the Q5 as that will be used as family taxi, long distance cruiser & dog lugger so the car i'm looking for does not have to be that sensible & can be pretty much any body style (including soft top) but i don't lreally ike estates.

My gamble & one driver is that i can run this car for 6-12mths & suffer at worst minimal & at best zero depreciation & then maybe jump into something exciting in the Winter or Spring next year.

I don't want a car that i hate looking at or driving, so something with character & at least some performance is also important. Not bothered whether petrol/diesel & i guess a good Turbo Diesel would make some sense.

That's about it really, so open to any suggestions?? Need to make the purchase later this month.

TIA!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

MkI roadster


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> MkI roadster


Defo an option, although i'd probably steer towards a Coupe rather than Roadster as a little room in the back would be better overall & i guess i'd get more car for my money in a Coupe.

Are good MK1 coupes down at this level now?? The MK1 TT was what drew me to the Audi Marque 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=169345
How much would you lose on that one ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You should pick up an early mk1 coupe for that


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

This guy wants to sell his. I reckon its worth about £7500.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=169415


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

MX5 Paul?

Oh no... wait, did you just sell one to buy the Q5?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> MX5 Paul?
> 
> Oh no... wait, did you just sell one to buy the Q5?


Wasn't mine & that was last Sept (i think). Not an option as far too girlie & the MkII which is the better would be out of budget.

Actually looking at MkI TT's on PH now. How ironic if i get a TT 8)


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> That's about it really, so open to any suggestions


Audi A2 1.4 TDI 90 bhp.

Plenty of character, low running costs, decent handler, low depreciation given that they are a bit of a cult car nowadays, quite rare, decent build and innovative construction. What`s not to like?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Wolfsburger said:


> Audi A2 1.4 TDI 90 bhp.
> 
> Plenty of character, low running costs, decent handler, low depreciation given that they are a bit of a cult car nowadays, quite rare, decent build and innovative construction. What`s not to like?


I had one as acourtesy car once and hated it

How about a Clio trophy ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > MX5 Paul?
> ...


We're back in the fold, as you know, and it makes a great 2nd car.

I'm keeping the RRS for the remainder of this year, having had brakes replaced under warranty, new boots on the front, and an MOT / Service done last month.

Next year? We'll see... :roll:

There's an R8 and a GTR on Fairfield Park now.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Making enquiries on a TT Coupe at the moment 8)

Would be a giggle & was the car that brought me to the Audi marque so i know what to expect & should tick most of the boxes for a 2nd car. TTR would not quite be flexible enough.

Whoever said A2 :lol: i'll pretend it was an April Fools.

That said, what other cars could fit my requirements? Open to most ideas & as for the Clio Trophy, i'll have a look at prices.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Leon FR run it for 12 months would not lose a lot


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Whoever said A2 :lol: i'll pretend it was an April Fools.


It wasn`t a joke.

Enjoy your Golf. :wink:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

E36 323i coupe

Good looks, 30+ mpg, rear wheel drive, practical, reliable, good cruiser, fun on the twistys, they're so old depreciation is virtually nil and a well maintained one is good for well over 200k miles. It won't cost you more than £5k either!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

something small, yet has a bit of room, bit of poke, economical

seat ibiza cupra
Overview Vehicle Summary Performance & Economy Dimensions Interior/Exterior Safety
Fuel consumption (urban) 39.8 mpg
Fuel consumption (extra urban) 61.4 mpg
Fuel consumption (combined) 51.4 mpg
0 - 62 mph 7.6 seconds
Top speed 136 mph
Cylinders 4
Valves 8 v
Engine power 160 bhp
Engine torque 243 lbs/ft


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Will have a look into the Seats, didn't think of those & defo happy with their styling.

Clio Trophy is on budget so also on the short list.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

IMHO the Seat Cupra is to in your face, to hardcore but the FR is a great compromise :wink:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

what i like is:
Fuel consumption (combined) 51.4 mpg
0 - 62 mph 7.6 seconds


----------



## The Dogfather (Jun 16, 2009)

Odd ball choice Smart forfour Brabus, they're rare and quirky.

0-62 in 6.9
35+ mpg in real life driving









Great for baiting BMW and Audi drivers, handles almost as well as a Cooper S. Its basically a tuned Mitsi Colt CZT with Merc sat nav and audio.


----------



## TTOBES (Mar 5, 2009)

You should have a look at my Lupo GTI in the "for sale" section!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Cooper S ?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> Clio Trophy is on budget so also on the short list.


I had a Trophy, epic little car, handled like it was on rails and would easily lift the inside rear wheel.

There is one big problem with them though, the front dampers fall apart and cost £1500 to replace, there is someone who does rebuilds.

The build quality is crap but if you want fun then they are great


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

I have just paid the exact same amount for a near mint Black 2002/52 VW Golf GTi 25th Anniversary, 71k miles, H&R Coilovers, H&R Anti-rollbars, Forge DV, Forge TIP, Forge Front mounted intercooler, Carbonio CAI, Milltek sports cat, downpipe & catback exhaust and Custom code phase 2 remap.
I never thought you could have so much fun for so little money, well car wise anyways :roll:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

any update?


----------



## carlf (Aug 25, 2009)

jbell said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Clio Trophy is on budget so also on the short list.
> ...


I completely agree. Had one from new and it never failed to put a smile on my face! Superb handling which would put some far pricier cars to shame in the twisties but as said build quality wasn't the best but what do you expect it's french and ways the same as a baked bean tin. Plenty of fun to be had with one of these 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

W7 PMC said:


> Highest priority is that the car is economical & by that i mean sensible fuel consumption, low RFL, cheap insurance & low maintenance/running costs. I in no way want to gamble on a potential money pit motor.


Sounds like you need a Jaguar XK8...


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Spandex said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Highest priority is that the car is economical & by that i mean sensible fuel consumption, low RFL, cheap insurance & low maintenance/running costs. I in no way want to gamble on a potential money pit motor.
> ...


Nah you need a V12 XJS it makes the XK8 look positively miserly, I have had to drive mine a bit the last few days got 140 miles out of £75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

BAMTT said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Sounds like we've got a winner!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Deja vu 

No firm decision made yet but a 12-18mth old 335i is looking very possible or maybe even a 520/530D Sport.

Will be making my mind up within the next 2 weeks & yes i know it's now not gonna be sub £7000 but i changed Job last week so the game & requirements have changed a little


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> No firm decision made yet but a 12-18mth old 335i is looking very possible or maybe even a 520/530D Sport.


Get the 330i and map it, the RFL is halved


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> week so the game & requirements have changed a little


THey always do with you... ;-)


----------

